# Diseñar un termometro digital



## steinlager (Mar 31, 2007)

Buenas, quisiera saber si alguien podria facilitarme el esquema de un termometro, que utilize display, pero si es posible que no contenga nngun integrado que haya que programar.

 He encontrado el siguiente pero no se si servira, y mi duda es sobre los integrados que usa... cuantos son-?¿

1: Se cambia el valor de R y varia cuando se prende el led 4 por lo q vi
2: se puede reemplazar el termistor por una termocupla?
3: si saco el buzzer anda igual no?


----------



## thevenin (Mar 31, 2007)

Lee detenidamente el siguiente enlace,

http://213.97.130.124/termo/termo.htm

Las figuras que te interesan son la 1 y la 4.

Parte superior de figura 1:
==================
De la uno solo te interesa la parte superior, desde el conector CON1 con el senser (LM35) hasta el conector J1
CON 1, U1A, U1B y J1 y esquema bloque del voltímetro (que está en la figura 4).

En la uno es la parte superior, donde está el conector de tres pines que recoge el tensión de  nivel que entrega el sensor de temperatura, el LM35, lo adapta en impedancia
y lo amplifica mediante sendos amplificador operacionales.

Voltímetro, figura 4
=============

CA3162 (U201): conversor analógico-digital,integrado
CA3161, U202,: conversor BCD a 7 segmentos.


----------



## carmal (Nov 13, 2007)

bueno he leido sus comentarios. necesito hacer un termomtro digital de presicion de una escala de 0 a 99ºC me han dicho q lo haga con un LM35 y con display  me han recomendado q lo haga en base a un vltimetro. pero como pes ojala me puedan ayudar.
quiero en base a este circuito al de la imagen pero a la entrada debe de ir el lm35 con un amplificador calibrado  a una ganancia de 10 para que el termometro funcione correctamente segun la temperatura.


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 15, 2007)

desde este link podes bajar la hoja de datos del voltimetro. No se si aun se consiguen.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/C/A/3/1/CA3162.shtml

suerte


----------



## BUSHELL (May 31, 2008)

No sé si este les sirve. Trae pcb y parece fácil.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2008)

Otra opcion

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=5452


----------



## wacalo (Ago 13, 2008)

Aqui tienes algo que puede servirte:

http://www.kmitl.ac.th/~kswichit /thermistorLCD/

En este circuito usan directamente un Termómetro digital, es este caso no hace falta la etapa de conversión A/D.
Saludos


----------



## san_juan (Jun 12, 2009)

yo tengo un codigo para realizar un termometro con un16f877, lm 35 , y 3 displays, mide temp de 2 a 100°c   lo encontre en http://www.hamradioindia.org?name=Circuits&file=feng, hay viene todo como armarlo y el codigo hay si saben como convertir ese codigo para que funcione en un pic 18f4455 se los agradecere mucho me lo pueden mandar gracias q le sirva


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 26, 2009)

tambien otra opcion


----------

